# DPG blue last night



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Remembered to pack my camera in my bag when I went out to the b&m yesterday (House of Cigar in Columbus, if anyone was interested):










The smoke from my DPG:









and some artsy smoke/ash pictures:

















I love that cigar. Pity I had to trash it with 2.5" left (the store closed and my buddy was getting antsy to leave). Smoking another tonight for sure to make up for the sacrilege from last night.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

very nice.. had the same smoke last night.... quality..

rb


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Now youre talking. DPG Blue and San Cristobol are my 2 smokes that deliver every time. Very nice


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

The DPG blues are great.. so are the black Cuban Classics.. give them a shot too. I almost promise you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> The DPG blues are great.. so are the black Cuban Classics.. give them a shot too. I almost promise you'll enjoy them.


The Blues are great, but the Cuban Classic '79 is the only Pepin cigar that i have not enjoyed. I haven't tried any of the other years, but there's something about the '79 that just doesn't do it for me.


----------

